# Scratch built turnout photos



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Awhile back I was replying to TexasHiRail about the turnout problems he was having. I suggested the possibility of making his own. As, half-expected, he is unable to do so due to medical issues. Someone else asked for photos of my scratch built turnouts; but I can't find the post to identify the questioner. Also I didn't know how to post photos then.
So to whoever you are, here is a photo of my turnout.

Right-to-left;

1) The 1/8" luan plywood roadbed, with 3M mounting tape that holds the PC board ties to the roadbed. 

2) The ties, ballast and critical straight rail in place.

3) A completed turnout.

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice looking turnout. How are you holding the rail to the
ties?

Don


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a nice collection of supplies for making a scratch-built turnout or spaghetti-junction. If anyone is embarking on such a project, feel free to pm me and I can send pics of the parts, and discuss terms. I don't plan to set up track any time soon, so am willing to part with these items.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

traction fan said:


> Awhile back I was replying to TexasHiRail about the turnout problems he was having. I suggested the possibility of making his own. As, half-expected, he is unable to do so due to medical issues. Someone else asked for photos of my scratch built turnouts; but I can't find the post to identify the questioner. Also I didn't know how to post photos then.
> So to whoever you are, here is a photo of my turnout.
> 
> Right-to-left;
> ...


That would be me. Thanks. I do not expect to have the time or skills to make my own, but I was just curious as to how one goes about it.

In your turnout, I can't seem to identify where the pivots are that allow the points to move. What are my old eyes missing?


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Handlaid turnouts*

You don't have to use all PC ties when making a switch. Really only about a half dozen ties need to be PC board. The rest can be wood ties.

Here are some of my handlaid turnouts on my previous a layout. All code 70 HO standard gauge on wood ties.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Turnout Q&A*

DonR; The rails are soldered to the PC board ties. As other pieces like frog, points, guard rails, Etc.are added; the solder allows adjustments to comply with an NMRA gauge. With a bit of practice, one can end up with a turnout that has all the gauge measurements correct, and thus is very reliable, without derailments.

MTRR75; Your eyes are correct. There are no pivots. I "bend the iron" (point rails) when changing routes; like the prototype does. This requires a bit more force to throw, but nothing a slow motion motor can't handle. This also eliminates two potential derailment gremlins, the rail breaks at the pivot. Atlas and other "snap track type turnouts have rivet pivots because they use fairly wimpy switch machines, and the points will move with less effort from the machine.

Regards

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*PC ties*

Dave1905;

Based on some bad experiences with the "every fifth or tenth tie is a PC one method" ; I strongly disagree. Yes you can build them that way, I have done so. However, at some point one, or more, of the copper cladding to phenolic board bonds, will break. When that happens, it's nice to have intact bonds on all the other ties for back up. For this same reason, and after much frustration, I no longer follow the common practice of making a throw bar with only a PC tie with the points soldered on. Too many broken bonds. Since I was going to the trouble of scratch building, I wanted to build them once,and not have to rebuild or repair them. 
All these bad things have happened, repeatedly, on my N scale railroad. In HO and larger scales, you have more surface area, and hence a possibly stronger bond. 
To each his own, of course. On your railroad you can build them any way you want. 
On my railroad I want all turnout ties PC and soldered.
On larger, complex track arrangements,Like wyes and yard throats, I assemble all the turnouts, crossings, Etc. on one big piece of PC board; and use double-sided PC ties with all ties soldered to this "mother board".
This method produces an extremely rigid and stable assembly that will stay aligned indefinitely. The double-sided ties are also used on my bridges. I build a brass core, solder the ties, running rails, and guard rails on, and glue Micro Engineering's beautifully detailed bridge girders on the sides. 

























Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

There are many ways to build switches. I have done many of them. All have worked. I have built them on PC board ties when I belonged to a club. I used about 5 or 6 ties per switch, built them at home and then brought them to the club and installed them. I have built them freehand in place. I have used commercial paper templates, hand drawn templates, templates downloaded off the internet. I found a M of W rule book for my railroad and used a photocopier to reduce the switch diagrams down to HO scale and use those for templates. 

Currently I use 3 methods for building switches. I build on the workbench over one of those templates, solder brass strips across the rail tops, then transfer the switch to the actual location and spike it in place (removing the brass strips) or I build in place over a paper template or I build switch components (frogs, guardrails, points) and install them like a kit. I like to do crossovers in place.

I use code 70 and code 55 rail on my current layout. The MicroEngineering small spikes and the ME micro spikes on code 55. They are a real pain and have a learning curve. Code 70 and small spikes are easier.

I use Homasote or Homabed under my track to spike into.

Here is a picture of an area where I was building switches. Note the bench built switch with the brass strips sitting in the middle of the picture.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Switch building*

Dave1905;

You're right, of course, there is more than one way to do just about anything in this hobby. That's one of the nice things about it. It's also one of the good things about this forum. We can all benefit from sharing our different methods. I forgot to compliment you on your excellent track work. Your turnouts look great!

regards;

Traction Fan
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Switches*

Thanks.

Building N scale switches is always challenging. Have built 2 and spiking them is really challenging. It dawned on me that your solder colored ties look like my grey stained ties. 

On switches I line up the ties with the diverging side of the switch and then cut them off on the straight side with using a straight edge. That might be handy for PC ties. Position them all then trim them off straight with a cutoff wheel or razor saw.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Great stuff guys! I have nothing but admiration for people that can do this sort of work. As for me the limit of my manufacturing is opening the plastic container with the turnout in and fixing it!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Whatever works*

Thanks Cycleops; 

We all do our part! Even if it is opening the box and removing a turnout. I'm sure the manufactures appreciate your efforts on behalf of their profit margins. :laugh:

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Spikes? Yikes!*

Dave1095;

You spike N scale turnouts? What kind of spikes do you use? The model spikes I've seen all look too big.
Do you actually drive them in with a hammer or push them in with pliers? You have my admiration if you can handle something that small. I thought I was a bit nuts to build some of the things I have! (check out Black River train order station on the structures section of this forum.) Except for door/window castings, the whole thing is scratch built right down to the cast epoxy lenses in the semaphore! 
:appl: Again; great modeling on the turnouts. I'd like to see a photo of the N scale ones, if you can
post one.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------

